# Iwagumi Rock Setup Guide



## Jaap

Hello,

could someone explain how rocks are placed for an Iwagumi style aquarium? A step by step guide that explains that we place the largest rock first and smallest last, at which angles do we place rocks so that they match, where do we place small rocks and where large rocks?

I found that Iwagumi means: Sanzon-Iwagumi - Buddhist triad stone arrangement. Large stone with 2 smaller stones in a triangle. So I guess there should be a rough guide on how to setup the stones...

Thanks


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers

no guides on the angles, you should try and line up the grain of the rock so it is mostly parallel as it would be in nature.

i don't remember where i got these so i can't credit them 












aquajournal also has a dedicated iwagumi section:

http://www.aquajournal.net/na/iwagumi/index.html


----------

